# So...I'll be doing a thing...



## secuono (Mar 24, 2017)

Been about two years since I've had these oinkers in the house.
I've had at least two since I was around 15 or so. Nearly half of my life! 
Getting them tomorrow!
Should all be girls, young & living together, yay!
And all different colors & hair types.  
Name ideas?






 



I freaking LOVE cavies!


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 24, 2017)

No name ideas, but they are cute!


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 24, 2017)

We have a precious little one her name is snickers but we all call her Piggy  I know- real original!


----------



## Ferguson K (Mar 24, 2017)

I used to have two years ago.  Milo and Odis , both girls.  Love them!


----------



## secuono (Mar 24, 2017)

Ohh, I had a Snickers, Mocha, Chino short for Cappuccino and a few others. 
Oinks are the best!


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 25, 2017)

Love them! I have had them in the past, no space for them now (4 year old kid, 2 crazy dogs, little house!) but I do love them!


----------



## secuono (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 25, 2017)

Oh fun! I used to raise Peruvian long haired piggies! I am now sadly allergic to the adults hair. I miss their sounds so much.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Mar 25, 2017)

Piggies! I love the Abyssinians especially. My last pair were abys and they were just great.

I currently have 4, all boys, two texels and two teddies. I like theme names so mine are all presidents, George, Ike, Chester and Martin, but if I had girls I would probably go with veggie or herb names. Fennel, parsley, marjoram, myrtle, pennyroyal, saffron, yarrow, maybe I just have weird taste in names 













I usually go for the hairiest creatures but I'm terribly tempted by the naked guinea pigs. They look like little hippos!


----------



## Alibo (Mar 25, 2017)

So do they bite? Growing up my cousin always had some and they would bite from time to time. I have always had pairs of Rats and they are the best, and have never been bitten


----------



## secuono (Mar 25, 2017)

They don't bite. My first one, a tricolor, she liked to bite, she was mean! But her sister was nice. Haven't had a biter since. 

I have mice in the cellar and rats in the barn, don't need them as pets. lol

I don't like any of the bald animals, chicken, cavy, cat, dog. They make me sad and wanting to put them in little sweaters.


----------



## secuono (Mar 25, 2017)

Have a little fan somewhere that I'll put on the wire to draw air out to create air flow w/o a draft.
They're racing around now. ♡


----------



## Shorty (Mar 25, 2017)

Look at those sweet faces! I had two Poppy and Petunia!


----------



## babsbag (Mar 26, 2017)

My sister gave me hers when I was teenager, its name was Tigger. And I had a few when I was in college, trying hard to remember the names...I am old. 

But I do remember them squeaking and calling when they would hear me come home and start of the stairs to my apt.  They would also whistle when I opened the refrigerator door.  

My boys had rats, they actually were nice pets.


----------



## secuono (Mar 26, 2017)

I love how chatty they are. I hate noisy pets, but love these gals.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 26, 2017)

Names, Mona, Wiggy and Hershey


----------



## Alibo (Mar 26, 2017)

Too cute!


----------



## secuono (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## animalmom (Mar 28, 2017)

Cute, cute cute!


----------



## secuono (Mar 28, 2017)

Hung out with the 2nd one last night.


----------



## secuono (Apr 2, 2017)

30x70in cavy mansion


----------



## Simpleterrier (Apr 2, 2017)

Not bad eating. Me and my wife had one while in Peru last year.


----------



## secuono (Apr 2, 2017)

Simpleterrier said:


> Not bad eating. Me and my wife had one while in Peru last year.View attachment 30468



Too tiny to bother. Anything smaller than an 6# meat-bred rabbit isn't worth the effort.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 2, 2017)

secuono said:


> Too tiny to bother. Anything smaller than an 6# meat-bred rabbit isn't worth the effort.



I'm with you... although little game birds can be great thrown in a crock pot. My friend says Guinea (not pig but birds) is reall good just not alot on the bird.

I do always find it interesting of what others eat in different countries.  For us though our little guinea pig is simply a family pet and will remain so.


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 2, 2017)

My husband says he wants to try guinea pig... No thanks! Not for me!


----------



## Bossroo (Apr 2, 2017)

They taste just like boneless, skinless chicken breast.


----------



## Simpleterrier (Apr 3, 2017)

The ones we had tasted like a greasy squirrel


----------



## Baymule (Apr 3, 2017)

I guess food is regulated by what is available. We are so blessed in this country to have practically anything we want. Other countries foods may sound strange to us, but maybe our diet sounds weird to them.

I would try cavy, but I don't think I would want to raise them as a food source.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Oct 15, 2018)

Some pics from this post were scrolling on the home page. @secuono and others, I have some questions for you! I’ve always had gerbils but felt they were too small when we were looking for something and thought the kids might injure them. Opted for something a bit larger but not known for biting. (I’d been around several as class pets.)  

We got ours New Year’s Eve 2016 so they will be two in November. 

-They create a lot of dust and mess. We use a dust free, odorless bedding but I’m not necessarily impressed. I know that it’s better than wood shavings though. (I saw that you have towels and @Southern by choice has some type of fake grass??) 
-Hay is the absolute worst part of the mess. We use hay from the barn and bring it in using a feed sack for two beats at a time. They spread out more from their wire feeder that came with their cage than I do.
-They attract gnats. I clean their cage weekly but they still attract gnats. We have to keep a gnat trap on top of their pen. Some of the problem would be all of the fruits and veggies that I give them but they clean up the majority quickly so it’s not like it’s just sitting out and decomposing.
-Has anyone cut their pig’s nails? I’ve tried and don’t feel like I’m qualified. I have trimmed dog nails for years (personal and on the job) so it’s not like I don’t have experience. We did add a brick for the excess water to be absorbed into from their water bottle. (One was dripping and come to find out the rubber washed was missing so we replaced the whole thing. I left the brick in case it was helping wear down their nails.) 
-Mine are food snobs and only eat fresh and the highest quality food! It has to come from PetSmart or there’s a brand I can get by with in a pinch from Orscheln. Forget the WalMart kind. They’ll starve! (This was just tried in a desperate attempt when we didn’t realize we were out and everything else was closed.) 
-Any other thoughts/pointers/tips?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 15, 2018)

Great info WH....but...uh....there is one more thing.... male's need to be cleaned...down there...


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Oct 15, 2018)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Great info WH....but...uh....there is one more thing.... male's need to be cleaned...down there...



Wait!! What??! How have I not read that anywhere?? 

We have two males! Ugh!


----------



## babsbag (Oct 16, 2018)

I had guinea pigs 35 years ago and I never cleaned the males "down there". That is news to me.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 16, 2018)

As a teenager my daughter raised guinea pigs.  Hers would get particularly nasty "down there."  And smell.....

https://canadiancavy.webs.com/boaronlycleaningtips.htm

*Gross picture alert on the next one:*
https://www.facebook.com/cavysavygu...787942487742/1603850532981474/?type=1&theater


----------



## secuono (Oct 16, 2018)

I bred them for a little white, never had to clean a male. But I will not keep male piggies as pets, never had and just keeping up with that.

They tend to pee a lot where they eat and drink, so chancing out that towel more often helps keep things fresh.

A fall from 2ft can break a leg, otherwise, they're pretty good as pets, if you like something to sit n snack while watching tv with you. They have an obvious pig smell that gets on your hands, that's a bit annoying, because it also leaves a feel on your hands, too.

I bought a new hay rack from Amazon. Working great. The green slanted grid above I place pulled grasses on there.
Due for a cleaning.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Oct 16, 2018)

Males was all that PetSmart had when I got them. I think that keeps accidental breedings from occurring if they can’t get mixed together. 

I’ll try to get pics of mine and their set-up.


----------



## secuono (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## secuono (Oct 16, 2018)

Did I ever post their names? Glanced through, but maybe I missed them. Names from their coat type or color pattern.

White and cream, red eyes eating greens in above pic, is Abbie, an Abyssinian.
Solid black is Sammie, a smooth pig/regular coat.
Tricolor is Trixie.


----------

